# T88 POWER'S 33 GTR



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Guys here some pics of my new project.Im currently working on:smokin: Hopefully should be some good numbers when finished.I would like it finished before the end of the year so can have some fun at the drag strip.:smokin:


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

J77HAD nice mate


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

ma1lik said:


> J77HAD nice mate


Thanks Malik You know this.:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey,

What model T88 is it? 33D or 34D?

Cheers

Grant


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Bite Me said:


> Hey,
> 
> What model T88 is it? 33D or 34D?
> 
> ...


Hi its a 34D:smokin: it should be better i here.

Cheers


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi T88 POWER, how long you had her, im pretty sure thas the car i test drove last year, some chappy from fortune hill motorsport i belive, about 700 hp, blindin car, cheers...


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

gtr R33 lee said:


> Hi T88 POWER, how long you had her, im pretty sure thas the car i test drove last year, some chappy from fortune hill motorsport i belive, about 700 hp, blindin car, cheers...


Hi gtr 33 lee}i have had this car for about 1 year and a half,and if you did test drive it that is my older brother who owns Fortunehill. but it wqill be a lot different when its finished.

THANKS


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

*VERY NICE MATE* LIKE THE LOOK


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Big_Single said:


> *VERY NICE MATE* LIKE THE LOOK


  

When was this at the garage Ash?
Should have told me!!!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

T88_Power said:


> Hi gtr 33 lee}i have had this car for about 1 year and a half,and if you did test drive it that is my older brother who owns Fortunehill. but it wqill be a lot different when its finished.
> 
> THANKS


iqbal?


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Yunis A said:


> iqbal?


Yeah thats the one:smokin:


----------



## BIGGY (May 3, 2006)

yes yes that nice mahshallah it looks heavy nice mods, just pure power


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

BIGGY said:


> yes yes that nice mahshallah it looks heavy nice mods, just pure power


Thanks very much...:smokin: slowly,slowly getting there.


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Bump should have some new pics later today..


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

put some more pics up bro...

<<< 400 posts


----------



## Brendygtr (Jun 1, 2006)

stunning!


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

May do later on!!!
Thanks a lot..


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

Faz Choudhury said:


> put some more pics up bro...
> 
> <<< 400 posts


NO PROBLEM BRO!!!!!!!!!! HI SHERA


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

*New pics of T88 Power 33 GTR*

Hope you enjoy!:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

nice car


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Big_Single said:


> nice car


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Big_Single (Dec 28, 2005)

*looks tasty*

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Stunning car :smokin:

Have you got any other pictures of the engine bay - I think your catch can plumbing answers my dilemna as to how to plumb mine in


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

You learn things in the most unexpected places dont you sometimes Nick!


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Ill have the car back soon so will take some more pics.


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice looking wheels Ash, they would look nice on my 32


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Very nice car. I also think a see a square screamer pipe just behind the front wheel?


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

leggus said:


> Nice looking wheels Ash, they would look nice on my 32


I know mate hows your car running


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

NuttyRB26 said:


> Very nice car. I also think a see a square screamer pipe just behind the front wheel?


Its just to scare some of the boy racers


----------



## leggus (Feb 15, 2006)

T88_Power said:


> I know mate hows your car running



Not bad at all mate, see u next week no doubt


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

T88_Power said:


> Its just to scare some of the boy racers


:thumbsup:  i bet they get a bit of a shock LOL.


----------



## Crazy (Nov 3, 2003)

So this is the beast your building Ash!!!:clap: 

Looks proper nice, will have to come to a show with you guys when its finished to see this beast move.

And don't worry Ash I will defo bring the Pulsar up to your place ASAP!!!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

if that screamer pipe is to go anything near his R32,then DAMN!!!


----------



## T88_Power (Dec 28, 2005)

Thank you so much Guys!!

It all takes time,but when its finished with the effort i put into it,should be nice.

Especially when i release that Wastgate at 1.9 to 2.0 Bar."hell breaks losse"


----------

